# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  con này phay nhôm nỗi không zay mấy anh?

## anhthai20121991

em đang làm 1 em cnc để phay nhôm.mà không biết thế này có phay nỗi được nhôm không mấy anh.có cần sửa chỗ nào nữa không ạ

----------


## h-d

phay ok nhưng ăn mỏng thôi, con này chạy chắc sẽ rung và kêu

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## Gamo

Máy đẹp quá. Ăn nhôm được chứ bác, nhưng như bác H-D nói thì bác chịu khó ăn mỏng thôi.

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## TNK

2 trượt ray trục Y bạn cho khoảng cách dài hơn chút nữa sẽ khỏe , cứng vững tốt hơn

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## hung1706

Theo em thì bác nên đan thêm ít ê-ke và thanh nhôm ở khung đế vì 1 thanh ở giữa hơi phiêu, ít nhất là 1 đến 2 thanh 40x40 nữa. Vai X cũng nên thêm vào ê-ke (thanh dưới thêm dc 2 cái) để đỡ vặn xoắn 2 vai máy
Khung này cho ăn gỗ sâu 5-7mm trước xem em nó kêu la thế nào rồi mới tính tiếp tới nhôm bác ợ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

hihi.em cũng tính chạy gỗ trước xem thế nào.rồi mới dám cho chạy nhôm

----------


## anhthai20121991

với lại cho em hỏi mấy a biết ở đâu bán nhôm định hình 20x40 or 20x60 không?em tính làm mặt bàn ak.nhôm cũ càng tốt ak.tại kinh phí hạn hẹp quá  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Nếu bác ở TPHCM thì ra bãi ve chai Q8 huyền thoại ấy, hoặc ra bãi ông Đài Loan ở đường Ao Đôi ( cha nội này mua nhiều chắc bán chứ mua ít chả ko bán đâu)  :Big Grin: . Còn nơi khác thì em không biết

----------


## anhthai20121991

e ra bãi Q8 mà không không thấy.em cần khoảng gần 10m ông đó bán không anh.e chưa đi Ao Đôi bao giờ hết.thank!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em đã từng thấy con mỏng manh hơn thế này phay nhôm nên anh cứ yên tâm là dc, nhưng cắt mỏng thôi, cái Z thay bằng visme bước 5 thì tốt hơn, rồi cái quan trọng là mặt mũi spindle nó như thế nào.

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

spin e tính dùng máy soi nhỏ của nhật xài 110v được không anh nhỉ

----------


## hung1706

Con spindle Makita hay spindle xịn TQ 4 bạc 7xxx hay ATC thế nào thì cũng chỉ 1 phần thôi ạ. 
Chủ yếu là dàn cơ có đáp ứng nổi hay không thôi. Cho máy ăn nhôm thế nào, độ bóng sp sau khi chạy ra sao thì dàn cơ cứng hơn sẽ cho ra kết quả tốt hơn hẳn ấy chứ.
Chưa kể con máy nó yếu là ăn gỗ cứng hay nhôm thì nó hú cho rùng rợn da gà da vịt lên. Cho máy chạy 1 hồi là hàng xóm qua gõ cửa liền hehe

----------

anhthai20121991

----------

